# call of duty single player wont start



## bsn56 (Dec 24, 2003)

The single player doesnt work although the multiplayer does, It says I have the wrong disk in but I know its the right one. Any help?


----------



## crushbone (Aug 5, 2004)

I need to know a bit more information first.

1) Which Call of Duty are you referring to? Is it an expansion?

2) What Operating System are you currently running?

3) Is the Game you have Original or Copied?

4) What does the computer "exactly" tell you when you try to start playing the game?

Next time when posting about a problem, try telling us as much information as possible so we can try to solve the problem. Thanks!


----------



## bsn56 (Dec 24, 2003)

1 - Nope, call of duty game of the year edition I believe.

2 - WinXP

3 - I bought this game it is original.

4 - Well when I put the disk in, it comes up with the normal screen with the single player, multiplayer, links, uninstall, ect. And when I click on single player it pops up with the error message "Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application" Problem is, it is the correct CD, it came with two but if I put the other one in it says "Please enter Disk One to install or play Call of Duty".


----------



## Abomonog (Nov 12, 2004)

I think Call of Duty had issues with certain CD drives (DvD Burners if I am right). Check the read me to see if your is not on the list of drives COD doesn't like.
Install all patches for the game, then try.
Reverse your DMA settings for your CD drive. (if it's on, turn it off, and visa versa)

If all else fails ,search the net for a No CD patch for COD. (note that you will then be able to play the single player game but not multiplayer (the patched .exe will fail the servers crc check), so be sure you save the origonal exe.
I have so many games I often will download a no CD patch just so I don't have to play with the CD's all the time. rename the "patched" exe and create a shortcut thats labled for it's intended purpose (to play single player games only).

Note that so long as you have bought the game, you will be breaking no laws by downloading a No CD patch.


crushbone: If the multiplayer component works (and it's distributed by Activision), you can be 99% sure that the game is an origonal copy. COD uses the id/Activision owned multiplayer verification system. In it's 5 years of existance, no one has successfully cracked it on a large level.


----------



## crushbone (Aug 5, 2004)

Abomonog is right, you should download the No-CD Patch for Call of Duty.
At least you won't get the error again. I have heard of similar problems for other games with that error and it is just easier to download the No-CD Patch.

Here is a link to the Call of Duty No-CD Patch if you cannot find one and is 100% legal:
http://www.ad724.com/download2.php?gel=pcgamefixes/CALL.OF.DUTY.V1.0.ENG.DEVIANCE.NOCD.ZIP

After downloading, open it and find a file the has an icon just like the one in its directory. The directory should be something like C:\ Program Files\ EA Games\ Call of Duty... and Paste the file you copied in where the old file was and overwrite the existing file.

Good Luck!


----------



## bsn56 (Dec 24, 2003)

Well sweet that was pretty easy, thanks for the help guys!


----------

